# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Προβλημα σε 4τραχρονο κινητηρα

## dimitris1964

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα κινητηρα τετραχρονο 6.5 HP ο οποιος για να δουλεψει πρεπει να ειναι το τσοκ του αερα σχεδον κλειστος. Φανταστηκα οτι παιρνει απο καπου αερα, αλλαξα τις φλαντζες στο καρμπυρατερ, το καθαρισα, αλλα τιποτα, το ιδιο, τι μπορει να συμβαινει;  

Στάλθηκε από το JY-F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos1

εφόσον πάρει μπροστά το τσοκ το γυρνάς στην κανονική θέση η παραμένει στο κλειστό για να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί η μηχανή

----------


## dimitris1964

Καλησπερα φιλε μου, για να λειτουργει πρεπει να το εχω σχεδον κλειστο, εαν το ανοιξω σβηνει.

Στάλθηκε από το JY-F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## genesis

Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι "ανοιχτό" είναι η κανονική θέση λειτουργίας του κινητήρα και "κλειστό" είναι η θέση που το βάζουμε για να ξεκινήσει ο κινητήρας όταν είναι κρύος, τότε το σύμπτωμα που έχεις σημαίνει μάλλον ότι το μείγμα δεν έχει έχει αρκετή βενζίνη όταν το τσοκ είναι ανοιχτό.
Στη θέση σου θα έψαχνα στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας (καρμπυρατέρ, φίλτρο βενζίνης, ντεπόζιτο, σωληνάκια, διακόπτης βενζίνης, κλπ.).

----------

leosedf (19-11-15)

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ πιθανόν αυτό που λέει ο Κώστας από πάνω, βασικά ρύθμιση του μείγματος ΚΑΙ μέσα στο καρμπυρατέρ είχε διχτάκι? (λογικά όχι αλλά λέω μήπως)
Πες μας λεπτομέρειες κινητήρα μοντέλο κλπ κλπ

----------


## dimitris1964

Καλησπερα, ο κινητηρας ειναι zongshen 6.5hp που μαλλον ειναι αντιγραφο της honda. Η παροχη βενζινης ειναι μια χαρα, το καρμπυρατερ το καθαρισα, ολες τις τρυπουλες, το ζιγκλερ, τα παντα. Αλλαξα φλαντζες, τιποτα, για να λειτουργει πρεπει το τσοκ να ειναι κλειστο. Το μονο που δεν εχω δει ειναι οι βαλβιδες μηπως θελουν ρυθμιση, αλλα θα μπορουσε αυτο το συμπτωμα να ειναι απο βαλβιδες?

----------


## ezizu

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν αναφέρεις τίποτα για ρύθμιση του μείγματος στο καρμπυρατέρ. 
Το έχεις ρυθμίσει;
Οι βαλβίδες λογικά δεν έχουν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις.

----------


## dimitris1964

Δεν εχει να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα για να  ρυθμισεις το μειγμα , μια βιδα εχει μονο για το ρελαντι, και μια βιδα με βελονα μαλλον για τον αερα η οποια δεν επειρεαζει τιποτα, ειται ειναι ανοιχτη ή κλειστη. κατι πρεπει να συμβαινει μεσα στο καρμπυρατερ και ειναι φτωχο το μειγμα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το καρμπυρατες ειχε βρωμα μεσα;σαν μελι κολημενο;
Μαλλον απο εκει ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## dimitris1964

Οχι δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν τοσο χαλια.  Το προβλημα ειναι φτωχο μειγμα, θα το ξαναβγαλω και θα το παω σε φιλο με συνεργειο να το καθαρισουν πιο καλα. (Υποψιν τον κινητηρα  μου τον εδωσε ενας φιλος)

Στάλθηκε από το JY-F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

